# EOS R Autofocus in video



## SaP34US (Jan 30, 2019)

Is the auto focus really as bad as vs the Z 6 as it seems in FotoSun's YouTube video from a month ago? Michael Dontigney post in notes of a response video Tony Nothrup's lastest video about h ouw he hates giving cameras bad reviews.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2019)

DPR has done some good reviews, we don't mention Tony Northrup on the forum, it generates lots of dumb responses. Mr R focuses fine while doing video, but you can see actual tests on DPR. I think they may have tested the Z6 and Z7 as well.


----------



## SaP34US (Jan 30, 2019)

Oh, sorry about that. Ok I will DPR.


----------

